# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Glue

## madisonmilano23

My contractor told me that he encapsulates asbestos glue by putting PerfectPrimer over it. Then his coatings bond directly to that. He swears by it and says he has used it for over ten
years without a problem. 
Has anyone else had any experience with this product?

----------


## Consultant

Not familiar with that product, but typically abatement contractors will use glue, the industry standard product here is called fiberlock. 
I'm not sure what you mean by asbestos glue exactly but adhesives are potentially and commonly asbestos-containing so I'll presume you're referring to that. 
I'm guessing the product is paint-based. Paint works better when encapsulating asbestos as compared to glue, so it's a good idea if you have a removal project and he brings in an airless sprayer and sprays something like a latex paint, that will work better than glue. Only reason that paint isn't the standard is because then you have painted surfaces everywhere which is not always ideal.

----------

